# Blues U18/19



## pewpew (Oct 2, 2019)

Is this team really made up of only 04/05s? Was this Dido's team at LAPFC/Surf and he took them all with him? Why would they have girls this young competing in the oldest age group? What happens next year when the U17s move up? Will this group get recycled back down to a proper age bracket? My G03 asked me where _____ was because she hadn't seen her at Friday sessions/semi-private I guess you could say. I told her I'd poke around and take a look. I knew she was on a DA team. Just didn't know it was this one. Bet those Pasadena area parents are loving that drive to OCGP instead of La Canada HS.


----------



## Hired Gun (Oct 2, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Is this team really made up of only 04/05s? Was this Dido's team at LAPFC/Surf and he took them all with him? Why would they have girls this young competing in the oldest age group? What happens next year when the U17s move up? Will this group get recycled back down to a proper age bracket? My G03 asked me where _____ was because she hadn't seen her at Friday sessions/semi-private I guess you could say. I told her I'd poke around and take a look. I knew she was on a DA team. Just didn't know it was this one. Bet those Pasadena area parents are loving that drive to OCGP instead of La Canada HS.


Yes 14+ year olds are playing 19 year olds.  The speed is not toughest part it's those 50/50 balls (size and strength).  My guess/forcast is I can see FC Golden State get academy for girls next year and they fit right in.  Just a hunch.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 3, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Is this team really made up of only 04/05s? Was this Dido's team at LAPFC/Surf and he took them all with him? Why would they have girls this young competing in the oldest age group? What happens next year when the U17s move up? Will this group get recycled back down to a proper age bracket? My G03 asked me where _____ was because she hadn't seen her at Friday sessions/semi-private I guess you could say. I told her I'd poke around and take a look. I knew she was on a DA team. Just didn't know it was this one. *Bet those Pasadena area parents are loving that drive to OCGP instead of La Canada HS.*


With the huge % of dirtbag coaches, if your DD finds one she likes and is playing top level.....be it DA or ECNL....then I'd say it's worth the extra hour drive a couple days a week (traffic is v bad heading out of the city in the evening but on other days they are doing more local from what I was told) Good luck to Dido and his group....looking at the results they certainly played closer 2004 DA games last year than the current LAPFC/LA Surf 2004 team, so I'm sure they'll hang in there and develop fine at Under18/19 where many girls are a bit checked out when compared to prior years like Under17 and younger.......


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 7, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Is this team really made up of only 04/05s? Was this Dido's team at LAPFC/Surf and he took them all with him? Why would they have girls this young competing in the oldest age group? What happens next year when the U17s move up? Will this group get recycled back down to a proper age bracket? My G03 asked me where _____ was because she hadn't seen her at Friday sessions/semi-private I guess you could say. I told her I'd poke around and take a look. I knew she was on a DA team. Just didn't know it was this one. Bet those Pasadena area parents are loving that drive to OCGP instead of La Canada HS.


Looking at the DA website, this is Dido's full LAPFC DA team from last year.  All 2004's except one of their two GK's is 2005.  There was a thread back in July about Dido joining FC Golden State/SC Blues: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/coach-dido.17629/  Seems likely that practices are at an FC Golden State location rather than OCGP.

Also, I don't know anything about these particular players, but it _*is *_possible to compete at U18/U19 as a younger player.  The leading scorer for the 1st place Real So Cal U18/U19 DA team _*last*_ season was a 2004.  She had 25 goals.


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 7, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> Yes 14+ year olds are playing 19 year olds.  The speed is not toughest part it's those 50/50 balls (size and strength).  My guess/forcast is I can see FC Golden State get academy for girls next year and they fit right in.  Just a hunch.


The majority of the 18/19  age group are 17, some turning 18 during the year and a few that are 16 . Very, very few that are 19.


----------



## Hired Gun (Oct 7, 2019)

Basically sophomores vs seniors...


----------



## pewpew (Oct 7, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> Basically sophomores vs seniors...


I guess when you put it that way it doesn't sound as bad vs 04/05 vs 01/02. 
And I hope for all those families that they are keeping the training somewhere close to where they used to train. That'd be a serious grind for some of those families.


----------



## Sandypk (Oct 30, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> Basically sophomores vs seniors...


The Beach 18/19 team is made up of mostly 03's.  So they are not that much older than the Blues team.


----------



## biz32 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 26, 2020)

SocalPapa said:


> Looking at the DA website, this is Dido's full LAPFC DA team from last year.  All 2004's except one of their two GK's is 2005.  There was a thread back in July about Dido joining FC Golden State/SC Blues: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/coach-dido.17629/  Seems likely that practices are at an FC Golden State location rather than OCGP.
> 
> Also, I don't know anything about these particular players, but it _*is *_possible to compete at U18/U19 as a younger player.  The leading scorer for the 1st place Real So Cal U18/U19 DA team _*last*_ season was a 2004.  She had 25 goals.


That Real So Cal player is special.  I doubt the Blues team has players like her.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Jan 26, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> That Real So Cal player is special.  I doubt the Blues team has players like her.


fact x 2


----------

